

Bitcoin Talk is down - felipelalli
https://bitcointalk.org/

======
david4096
Apparently an exploit in the forum software.

Bitcointalk hacked

[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1nmdq4/bitcointalk_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/1nmdq4/bitcointalk_hacked/)

------
felipelalli
Is this related with Silk Road problem?

